# this file does not have a program associated with preforming this action



## angelofmorbidity (Aug 3, 2009)

My dvd drive recently disappeared. I managed to get that fixed. NOW everytime i try to play a dvd is says "this file does not have a program assocaited with preforming this action.create an association in the set association control panel". I tried that.. but the same thing happens.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

This is not very clear (What kind of file are you trying to play?)
Still, VLC will likely solve it:
http://files.uberdownloads.com/software/video-player/VLC.html


----------



## angelofmorbidity (Aug 3, 2009)

the file I am trying to play is a dvd. I put a dvd in the drive and tried to watch the dvd...and it gave me that error message. i read many forums before i posted this tried everything that had helped others. i went to the associations and tried to set the player i used (and had been using prior to the disappearing act) which is crystal player. I don't need another player- and i don't really like windows media player so i had chosen crystal player. I can get crystal player to play other things on my dvd BUT it won't play a dvd from the drive. I understand my first post sounded vague but i wasnt totally sure anyone would really respond. there are many threads about this and well....none have helped thus far. I tried to set the assocaitions like the very vague error message says, but it gives me the option of windows media player only. i tried setting that as the default and yet here i am, still broken.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try downloading PowerDVD trial and then see

http://download.cnet.com/CyberLink-PowerDVD/3000-7970_4-10352449.html

Also try downloading and installing crystal player again


----------



## angelofmorbidity (Aug 3, 2009)

i tried reinstalling crystal player... did not fix the issue. but i really do not want to have more players than i know what to do with. if i can make it work at all with windows media player or crystal player then i will be happy- i would then be able to change what i wanted to be the default player. the issue is it does not want to recognize that anything is there to play the dvd.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

These other players are only a test.......to solve a problem you have to be a bit flexible

Are you saying that your DVD drive does not recognize any DVD disks...does it recognize Cd's?


----------



## angelofmorbidity (Aug 3, 2009)

i dont want to have a mess to clean up deleting and uninstalling programs. i shouldnt have to have several test programs when i have two successfully installed. when i put in a dvd....and i go to my computer to open it. it pops up with that error message. i am trying to be flexable- i tried everything that i could find to read about. as far as CD's- works fine. pops up windows media player and plays fine.


----------



## angelofmorbidity (Aug 3, 2009)

just thought of something new to try. opened my computer, right clicked dvd drive...open auto play... chose the toshiba dvd player that came on the laptop.... played the dvd just fine. but if i double click on the dvd icon still gives me the error message.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi there 

How about you try Microsoft's autorun repair wizard HERE

After doing so, you can reinstall the program you wish to use as your default DVD player to have it set itself up as such.


----------



## angelofmorbidity (Aug 3, 2009)

thats for the tip.. tired it and when it.. it gives me another error saying that microsoft autoplay repair wizard has stopped working and microsoft will notify me if there is a solution


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Have you tried the steps HERE ?


----------



## angelofmorbidity (Aug 3, 2009)

i dont have windows xp.. i have vista.. and that auto play tab isnt there


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

See here:
http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-6172036.html


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm sorry, here's a link to access autoplay in vista:

http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2113/vista_how_to_autoplay_options/


----------



## angelofmorbidity (Aug 3, 2009)

i can right click on the dvd icon in the Computer section and bring up the autoplay menu... i set it to windows media player it plays....went to the set defaults, set that as windows media player... the movie will play that way. but unless i right click on it and go into the autoplay menu it still gives the same error. i hate error messages..espically ones i can get rid of


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

"_My dvd drive recently disappeared. I managed to get that fixed_"

How did you fix that?


----------



## angelofmorbidity (Aug 3, 2009)

microsoft fix it http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------

